# Filmore vs. Steamroller vs. Pista



## gregk (Jan 2, 2003)

I am in the market for a single speed/fixed commuter. Does anybody have experience with the Lemond Filmore, Surly Steamroller, or Bianchi Pista? I am pretty new to the SS/fixed scene. From what it looks like, the Filmore is straight road geometry, the Pista is track geometry, and the Steamroller is somewhere in between. There is a possibility that I will run brakes on the bike- I know that the Lemond has brakes, and the Surly has provisions for brakes (although no housing guides for the rear- do you just zip-tie the housing to the top tube??). What about the Bianchi? Also, does the Bianchi have water bottle mounts?

The reason I'm looking at these three bikes is because I work in a shop that carries all three brands. The cheapest would be the Pista, followed by the Surly, and then the Lemond (I think). I would prefer to get the bikes as a frame, so I can build up wheels and choose my own handlebars, etc. I don't know if the Bianchi or Lemond are available as framesets. 

One more thing- I will probably run about a 700x28 tire in the summer and something bigger (700x35?) for winter, possibly with fenders.

Any input or advice is welcome and appreciated.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

I have a Pista that I ride as a commuter. I've ridden it on centuries and in the mountains. It's a nice bike, particularly for the money. It's durable and comfortable and includes a mount for a front brake, but not a rear brake.

It does have a few shortcomings as a commuter, though. There are no water bottle bosses. I think DougSloan added bosses to his Pista, but I went fugly and used hose clamps. Full fenders are also difficult because there's not alot of room at the fork or brake bridge. I have another graceless kludge to that problem. I run 700-26 armadillos on my Pista, but I doubt that 700x35s would fit.

I like my Pista. It's not perfect, but I like it that way. If I knew what I know now, I probably would have gotten something else, but there are more choices now. But at the time I was just tryng out fixed gear riding, so cheap was a bigger factor for me.

I think the important issues are (in no particular order): steel tubes (it's an urban fixie for godsake), clearance for fenders, water bottle bosses, front and rear brake mounts (in case you're interested in singlespeed).

In addition to the bikes you're considering, you might also consider Kogswell, which in Feb. 05 will all these features in a lugged frameset for $400, but in only 2 sizes. This might become the benchmark fixed gear commuter, particularly if the bike weren't going to be red. (Red is fine as a raod machine, but I like more of a goth look on my fixed gear commuter.)

http://www.kogswell.com/g.html.

All these solutions will cost more than the Pista, so if money's an issue, the Pista will do the job. Have fun...


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

*Fixed gear build kits*

Harris Cyclery has a few build kits examples for you to see pricing:

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/harris/fixed.html#promax

(scroll down toward the bottom of the page)

And they have a good description of the Surly, too, which has clearance for big tires, but no fender mounts (not a big deal), no lugs, and more size options and a better color. 

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/harris/surlysteamroller.html


----------



## sfsailor (Nov 7, 2003)

*'roller rider*



gregk said:


> I am in the market for a single speed/fixed commuter. Does anybody have experience with the Lemond Filmore, Surly Steamroller, or Bianchi Pista? I am pretty new to the SS/fixed scene. From what it looks like, the Filmore is straight road geometry, the Pista is track geometry, and the Steamroller is somewhere in between. There is a possibility that I will run brakes on the bike- I know that the Lemond has brakes, and the Surly has provisions for brakes (although no housing guides for the rear- do you just zip-tie the housing to the top tube??). What about the Bianchi? Also, does the Bianchi have water bottle mounts?
> 
> The reason I'm looking at these three bikes is because I work in a shop that carries all three brands. The cheapest would be the Pista, followed by the Surly, and then the Lemond (I think). I would prefer to get the bikes as a frame, so I can build up wheels and choose my own handlebars, etc. I don't know if the Bianchi or Lemond are available as framesets.
> 
> ...


 I have ridden my steam roller for almost two years as a fixed with only a front brake. The one water bottle cage has been enough with only the occasional need to stick a second in my pocket. As stated previously it is set up for two brakes and you can use clamp on cable stops for the rear that have a retro look that goes with a SS or fixed. The Surly has the FFF or fatties fit fine feature so running larger tires with fenders is an option. You should check your prices, I am now selling mine because I have decided to upgrade and I have had a few people tell me that the frames have been on sale lately.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

I think with your parameters (fenders, wide tires, brakes) you'll be happiest with the Surley. I have the Fillmore, it comes with 700x25c tires, not too sure if 35's would fit. If you're going to use the road bike race style clip-on fenders then you could do it, but if you want full real and functional fenders then forget it. They had a Surley at a local shop I was looking at, but somebody bought it before me.

You might be better off though, since you want to just get a frame and build it up, by getting a cross-frame or light MTB-format frame and build from there, or find an old Trek 520 frame and build that into a SS/Fixie. This way you'll get fender mounts, water bottle cage mounts, room to add lights and other stuff.

The Fillmore is nice road geometry with the Lemond-length top tube, but probably isn't what you're looking for, or who knows maybe it is.

Hope this helps in some way.


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

i have a 1999/2000 steamroller and have done long rides, training, some commuting, and lots of group rides on it. very comfy. have also raced it cyclocross, with 700x35c tires on it. not sure if the current model year has fender braze-ons. i haven't ridden any of the others you mention, but do have a surly cross-check as well, and would not hesitate to buy another surly if the situation warranted it.

hope this helps.


----------



## Porrick (May 20, 2004)

*Steamer here too...*

I've got an 04 Steamer that I got for $289 (frame only). I just looked around and didn't see any in that range, but when the 05's come out you will probably be able to score one real cheap. Guess I did alright.

The frame is kinda heavy --but it's a street fix, so who cares, right? Rides nice and you can build it up any way you want. No fender braze-ons, but raceblades'll work and plastic clip-ons as well. I run 28c touring tires right now, but as soon as the snow comes, it'll be 35c CX tires. I did splurge on a Phil high flange CXP33 wheelset, but if a upgrade my frame, those babies are coming with me...


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

i haven't used the raceblades ($$$) but the clip-on fenders IME suck big-time.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

*Cross Check*

The Surly Cross Check may be able to satisfy all those requirements:

- Diagonal horizontal dropouts, so you can run a fixed rear wheel
- Can fit up to a 35 wide tires with ease
- Room for full fenders
- Comfortable geometry
- Water bottle mounts

The Cross Check is a such a versatile frame. If you feel the need for gears, you can do that too.


----------



## cousinl (Jan 10, 2005)

*Surley!*

Stop wondering. Buy a Surley. Not particularly light, but great rides. Capacity for wider tires nice for commuting,particularly in winter if studs desired. Can do brakes or without. Haven't ridden the Steamroller, but have crosscheck set up with 44/17 as main bike. Excels on raod, gravel, and nontechnical trail. Have fun.Gravel roads rule.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*not fixed, but*

This isn't fixed, but close to an ideal commuter, I imagine:

http://www.bianchiusa.com/607.html


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

*Yet another good reason to get a Surly*

Prices on the Steamroller and Crosscheck framesets are ridiculously low right now.

Over at aebike.com, the QBP catalog shows a price of $286.99 for the charcoal pearl Steamroller frame or the dark green Crosscheck frame. A good excuse to buy one if your size is in stock.

That's about $70 cheaper than the price on Harris Cyclery's website.

- khill


----------

